# What are some good food dishes and some good water bottles?



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all. I am wondering what are some good ones? I know about the ceramic croc food dishes. But, what are some good water bottles? I will probably share some of this info with new hedgie owners.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Water bottles really aren't recommended. Water bowls are much safer.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Agreed. Many prefer water bowls to water bottles because the bottles have been known to cause damage to teeth over time (and hedgies don't get new ones if they lose them!). I know there are people that do use them though (if I remember correctly some breeders find it much easier if they have a lot of hedgies to tend to) but for me I prefer bowls for food and water. I'm not sure about a specific brand they usually have a bunch to choose from at pet stores or online. I would recommend a heavier ceramic though as hedgie can (and will!) dump lighter bowls over quite easily.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I really liked this analogy: Hedgehogs are marathon runners. When your small friend hops off the wheel, do you want to force them to drink from a sippy cup (water bottle distributing drips at a time), or let them gulp from an open cup (water bowl)?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha that's cute! The horror stories about chipped or lost teeth was more than enough to persuade me to only use bowls but that's true too I suppose!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

I put a water bowl in a month or so ago, and left the bottle in just in case she didn't take to it...let's just say the love affair with being able to down water with no resistance rendered the bottle immediately useless. We only use the bottle now on longer car trips.


----------

